# Tampa Reptile show



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone going to, vending at, or been to the Tampa Reptile show this weekend? They can be hit and miss and I don't want to waste time and money if they have no darts.

Bill


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I went last year and enjoyed it. If I remember correctly, there was only a few vendors that had frogs. Most of what you'll see are snakes and lizards.
I'm planning on going tomorrow afternoon and hopefully will see some frogs again.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Under the Canopy is there and I have a few frogs on their table. Bill


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Under the Canopy is indeed at the Reptile show with a good selection. Go bye and say HI. They have tons of Mints!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

And they have 1 large adult mint.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Bill,
Which morphs do you have there?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

1 Ad Mint
1Ad Female Oyapok proven
1 Ad poss Fem Matecho
3 young Ad Leucomelas
5Ad Hylo. azurieventris


----------

